# Kultura > Arti shqiptar >  Punimet e mia në Jasc Paint Shop Pro

## kacaku basket

Punim me shqiponjen

----------


## kacaku basket

2-Nje tjeter punim me shqiponjen

----------


## kacaku basket

3-Nje tjeter punim por kesaj rradhe i shkruar me neon albasoul.com

----------


## kacaku basket

4-Se shpejti te tilla pamje fantastike do te jene ne sherbimin e ri te kartolinave qe albasoul ka ne projekt

----------


## kacaku basket

5-Dhe nje tjeter punim me kuajt te formuar nga valet e detit

----------


## kacaku basket

ps: ju ftoj te ruani te drejten e autorit

----------


## kacaku basket

Nje tjeter punim i filluar nga zero

----------


## kacaku basket

perseri nje punim me simbolet tona kombetare

----------


## kacaku basket

Punim tjeter i shqiponjes

----------


## kacaku basket

:) kete ua dedikoj vajzave te forumit ;)

----------


## kacaku basket

Nje punim i thjesht ne jasc paint shop

----------


## ledio

Shume, shume te bukura.

----------


## Tironsja_PHILLY

Very nice Kacaku ajo #5 ishte nam fare  :rolleyes:

----------


## kacaku basket

Fantazi me ngjyra te forta dhe ide te miat :)

----------


## WaRrIoR

bukur bukur

----------


## Eri1979

Cmendoni per kete ;)

----------


## kacaku basket

Dy logo te bukura.

----------


## kacaku basket

si ju duket kjo ?

----------


## kacaku basket

kete e kam ba per desktopin tim :D

----------


## kacaku basket

Nje fantazem indiane :)

Femra eshte punuar me Programin me te fundit te nxjere nga profesoret e Politecnico 
di Torino. PoliGraphic

----------

